

Ask HN: Single Facebook share button versus multiple share options? - rms

I remember reading a data based blog entry about how the AddThis widget isn't very usable design. I never use the AddThis widget and it seems obvious to me that being able to have so many different choices for sharing is just too much.
Can anyone find me a blog post about someone that has A/B tested AddThis versus a single Facebook share/like or Reddit button?<p>Thanks!
======
rms
Also I submitted this a few minutes ago and it was auto-dead'ed... AddThis is
a banned keyword for titles?

